# Detroit Zoo makes blatant anti-hunting statement



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/story/29375246/detroit-zoo-all-about-the-new-wolf-exhibit?clienttype=generic&mobilecgbypass

I can only assume that when the gentleman being interviewed says regarding the legal hunting of wolves in Michigan "WE think it's an awful idea", that "WE" means the Detroit Zoo he is representing in the piece. If that's the way they feel, that's their right...but, I know I won't be spending any of my $ in the future visiting the zoo. Hit these anti-hunter's in the pocketbook by not spending your money with them so they can further their agenda on your dime.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont think his statement makes him a antihunter.Make he doesnt know theres a problem and need to be controlled.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

To each their own. I interpreted it differently. I don't wolf hunt, but refuse to patronize any business that takes an anti-hunting stance or aligns themselves with hsus, peta, etc. in anyway.

Edit: did a little searching, apparently the zoo has accepted funds from hsus and the zoo director was heavily involved in the anti-wolf hunting campaign...seems strange that a public funded entity such as the zoo even would be able to push ANY political agenda. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I don't have a dog in this fight and so being out-of-the-loop on the issue am not surprised by anyone working at the zoo in a capacity high enough to be a spokesperson to be leaning towards being against hunting. What would surprise me is to have one come out FOR hunting. What they have done their entire life is learn about animals and in that learn how to take care of them. I would guess their take on what is and isn't ethical is just as valid as yours considering their job and education. 

That said, on the wolves, Lordy keep those critters in check! I've read too many Jack London books and have been to too many prime places for wolves to be looking for a meal to want them eyeballing and snarling at me!


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Yeah, that's not the point...the point is that this guy is on the PUBLIC payroll working in his official capacity (zoo director, ceo) and is spouting off anti hunting rhetoric while he's on the clock...basically every hunter/trapper/fisherman in Wayne, Macomb, & Oakland Counties just paid for an anti-hunting campaign to air an ad on their dime.

I don't really care what this guy's personal politics/ beliefs are and he's absolutely free to pursue them on his own time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

